

Ask HN: Is it illegal to release XSS-vulnerabilities (Germany)? - minussohn

I&#x27;m curious about the &#x27;Hackerparagraph&#x27; because it&#x27;s blurred.
======
X4
If you know the answer please tell me here about it. I've send some XSS vulns
to domain hosters in order to help them. They were friendly, but imagine a
case where they decide to go awry instead and accuse me of "hacking" them.

